# Shop Fox Dust Collector Jams



## River77 (Jun 23, 2009)

I recently purchased a new Shop Fox 1666 dust collector. My first hookup was with my 15" planer and it promptly jam up with chips. Every time I use it on the planer it jams full of chips right in front of the 4 point star in front of the impellar. Has anyone else seen this problem? What is the solution to this problem? When I contacted tech support for shop fox they told me to visit the forums on the web. I couldn't find anything which leeads me to think this is a problem they can't remedy.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Remove the star. I can't believe they put those things in there and still call it a dust collector.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It is a dust collector!*

It just collects everything right in front of that star thingy. It's supposed to keep the screw drivers and cats from going around in the impeller, put it does a better job stopping the chips. Could be a OSHA requirement... don't remove it under penalty of law and million dollars in fines, like the tag on your mattress! :laughing: It's really a NASCAR restrictor plate that they made too many of and had to find a use for.:thumbdown: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the smaller 1 1/2 hp model and have had no problems. I used it with a planer, tablesaw, bandsaw and router, it never clogs. good luck with that though. Oh wait I have it hooked to a home made cyclone can for 2 stage collction.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you use it for its intended purpose it will never clog. "Dust" collector. You are using it as a chip collector, remove the obstruction.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Build a trash can separator for it. You don't want those chips / shavings or too much of the fine dust getting to the filter bags or canister in the first place...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Remove the star. I can't believe they put those things in there and still call it a dust collector.


This will fix it. I just did it to my SC dust collector.

Red


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

dbhost said:


> Build a trash can separator for it. You don't want those chips / shavings or too much of the fine dust getting to the filter bags or canister in the first place...


Good suggestion DB. That planar will fill up those dust collector bags in no time. And, it's much easier to dump a trash can than that lower bag.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Geoguy said:


> Good suggestion DB. That planar will fill up those dust collector bags in no time. And, it's much easier to dump a trash can than that lower bag.


Yeah, I thought the planer and jointer produced a lot of chips and shavings... Then I bought a lathe... I have filled my 20 gallon trash can with roughing out 1 12" bowl blank... What I want to know is HOW? I swear the stuff expands as it comes off the roughing gouge...


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't have a lathe, DB so I'll take your word on that. But I remember the first time I ever used my planar. I had my new dust collector all hooked up and the new planar piped in to it, ready to make some smooth boards. Having never used a planar before, I had no idea it made so much chips. The dust collector is located in another room so I can't just glance over at it to check dust level. It didn't take but a few minutes to fill up the 35-gallon trash can, the bottom bag, and half of the top bag.:yes: I check it a little more frequently now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chip separators*

Some dust collectors if not all, will benefit from a "chip collector" as the first stage in the system this link shows one for $29.99:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/dustacces.htm#399
The "problem" with this device is that there are no male connectors, only female, holes. I had to invent some to make it work for me. The adaptor to the *fiber barrel* is feed tub from TSC at about $9.00 and the male ends are from waste gates and siliconed in with a small flange inside.
The following is Peachtree's description:
*Two Stage Dust Separator Lid *
This dust collector separator increases the efficiency and capacity of standard dust collection systems. Designed to fit securely on top of a standard 30-gallon *metal trash can*, this molded ABS fitting is engineered to use cyclonic action to drop out larger particles from the dust flow. The fitting features molded inlets and outlets which can be easily connected to standard systems using 4” flexible hose . You will be amazed at how well it works!! The Dust Collection separator comes in two sizes: 30 gallon can size and 5 gallon size.​


----------

